# Termite ???



## Big D (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have an idea how much is costs to obtain a new termite bond on an existing 2800 sq. foot home? A recent inspection showed no signs of active or inactive wood destroying organisms.

Thanks


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

some were around 600to800 dollars what a freind told me that works one of the larger comp,s let me know i can give you his number and i belive he is a member on here


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

If there is not active termites and no signs of any previous damage, then the structure does not need to be treated. All you need to do is have it inspected and a letter typed up by the inspecting company that states the home is clear. That should only cost you $100-$150 for the inspection and letter. If you pay more then $150 you are getting raped. They only need to treat the property if there is active termites.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll never find anyone to tell you the house is "clear", termite inspection reports are based on what is visible at the time of inspection.(most termite activity occurs in hidden areas) The word clear infers that termite inpsectors have xray vision. A "clear " termite report doest guarantee there are no termites in the house, nothing can guarantee that. Unless a treatment is done ,the new home owner has no assurances that any termite activity will not be his or her own responsibility.So i would say treat it, and maintain the bond. (termite insurance)


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just saw this thread, give this guy a call, Doug Mendell (he is on the forum) his company is Extreme Termite & Pest Control 850-492-9225. He has done a good umber of inspections for me and he knows what he is doing.

Good luck, I "suggest" to folks that they NEVER go without a Termite program on their home. "An ouce of prevention is worth a Pound of cure"

I was involved in a sale of a home about a year ago, thesellers did not re-new their termite program. Long story short, in 18 month, the termites ate up close to 5K worth of their garage walls. hey paid 5K instead of the (something like) 250.00 per year for the protection. If I can find the pictures on the computer, I'll post em. It was U-G-L-Y!

Found a pic, this was "JUST THE BEGINNING OF THE DAMAGE"

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Termite1.jpg">

Jim


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

And if its stucco i can Repair it!!!


----------

